# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Baldur's Gate : du nouveau

## Hizin

Vu que je n'ai pas vu une seule news dans le coin et que je pense que a peut intresser ...

http://www.baldursgate.com

Il y a environs 2 semaines, ce site a commenc  faire parler de lui. Selon le whois, il a t rserv fin 2011 et avec une option de confidentialit pour celui qui l'a achet.

Apparemment, ce serait le studio BeamDog et Trent Oster, ancien designer chez BioWare et ayant notamment travaill sur Baldur's Gate 2, qui serait derrire ce site web.
La seule information pour le moment, c'est que le site n'est aucunement li  la release Steam de Baldur's Gate qui est en train de se faire, selon les dires de Trent Oster.

Sur le site web se trouvait la phrase de Baldur's Gate : 



> The Lord of Murder shall perish, but in his doom he shall spawn a score of mortal progeny. Chaos will be sown from their passage.
> So sayeth the Sage Alaundo.


La page web reprsentait simplement Baldur's gate 1, avec la musique, le symbole, les portraits des personnages et la citation (de mme que maintenant, au compte  rebours prs)

La phase de comm' a t faite via les commentaires HTML de la page.
De ce que j'ai pu remarquer, il y a eu :




> Shadowy Figure- Raise Dead : Infinity Engine
> 
> For years, I clung to the memory of it. Then the memory of the memory.
> 
> And then... it returned. Better than it was before.
> 
> Pore over the tapestries and works of art hanging from our walls if you wish, Child of Bhaal... perhaps you will find a clue. But patience, ah... patience would reveal it all.
> 
> As the silver moon waxes and wanes, so too does life.





> Take heart fellow adventurers, for you have curried the favor of Boo, the only miniature giant space hamster in the Realm!





> I can teach you how to use your wrath





> She left me to die. YOU left me to die. But Shar... Shar wanted me to live.





> If you wish me dead, brother, it must be by your hand. No one else.





> It is coming.


Actuellement, il s'y trouve un compteur pointant 20 heures ce soir. Les dbats et avis divers vont bon trains sur les forums toujours vivants et trs actifs de Baldur's gate.

Rendez-vous donc ce soir pour savoir ce qu'il en est rellement.

----------


## Aniki

Excellente trouvaille !
Merci d'avoir prvenu.
Il va y avoir plus d'un fan faisant le pied de grue devant le site web.  ::aie::

----------


## Hizin

Site inaccessible sous le trs grand nombre de connexion.
Selon plusieurs sites de JV, Baldur's Gate : Enhanced edition et Baldur's Gate 2 : enhanced edition ont t annoncs.
Le moteur utilis est toujours le Infinity Engine et c'est annoncs pour cet t.

 voir demain, ou dans la nuit, pour de vrais infos.

----------


## Benoit_Durand

Alors des news  ??
(Je ne peux pas accder  ce genre de site depuis le travail ...)

----------


## Anomaly

> Announcing Baldurs Gate: Enhanced Edition
> March 15, 2012
> 
> Atari, Wizards of the Coast, and Overhaul Games are pleased to announce work has begun on the Enhanced Edition of Baldurs Gate and Baldurs Gate II.
> 
> Since its initial release in 1998, Baldurs Gate has entertained millions of fans around the globe, and has received countless awards. This classic saga of mystery, intrigue, and adventure has set the standard for Dungeons & Dragons computer roleplaying games ever since.
> Re-forged by Overhaul Games
> 
> Overhaul Games has assembled a talented team of artists, programmers and designers to enhance this timeless classic. To remain true to the spirit of the game, the team includes original Baldurs Gate developers.
> ...

----------


## Hizin

Pas grand chose pour le moment.

Je copie/colle ce qui est annonc :




> Atari, Wizards of the Coast, and Overhaul Games are pleased to announce work has begun on the Enhanced Edition of Baldurs Gate and Baldurs Gate II.
> 
> Since its initial release in 1998, Baldurs Gate has entertained millions of fans around the globe, and has received countless awards. This classic saga of mystery, intrigue, and adventure has set the standard for Dungeons & Dragons computer roleplaying games ever since.
> Re-forged by Overhaul Games
> 
> Overhaul Games has assembled a talented team of artists, programmers and designers to enhance this timeless classic. To remain true to the spirit of the game, the team includes original Baldurs Gate developers.
> Relive the most epic story ever told
> 
> Baldurs Gate: Enhanced Edition and Baldurs Gate II: Enhanced Edition will feature a re-forged version of the Infinity Engine with a variety of modern improvements.



Pour le moment, rien de plus donc que "on fait une nouvelle version de Baldur's Gate 1 et Baldur's gate 2, et a sortira cet t !" (enfin, rien de concret en plus).


EDIT : bon ben ... mme ide en mme temps  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

Est-ce qu'on va pouvoir dpasser le niveau 9 ? Je pense que oui, s'il y a l'extension de l'le oublie. Parce que c'tait frustrant quand mme. Enfin techniquement je n'ai jamais termin BG...

Nan, moi ce que j'attends, c'est un Planescape Torment : enhanced edition  :8-):

----------


## Anomaly

L'extension permet de gagner juste un  deux niveaux par rapport au jeu d'origine. Et si tu veux des niveaux plus levs, il vaut mieux te tourner vers Baldur's Gate II qui est la suite directe du jeu original.

----------


## Hizin

Il y a des chances qu'ils le fassent je pense.

Aprs MDK HD, Serious Sam HD, BG 1 enhanced et BG 2 enhanced, Planescape Torment enhanced serait une suite logique (juste rajouter la surbrillance des conteneurs serait dj un must).

De mmoire, PS:T et BG utilisent le mme moteur, donc a paratrait vraisemblable.

EDIT :



> il vaut mieux te tourner vers Baldur's Gate II qui est la suite directe du jeu original.


Jusqu'aux niveaux ~20 (niveaux piques lis  la classe, 3M d'Xp de mmoires) avec le jeu de base, ~30 avec TOB, et illimit avec un petit mod de Cap Remover.

@Anomaly : les messages se croisent pas mal =D

----------


## Aniki

> Aprs MDK HD, Serious Sam HD, BG 1 enhanced et BG 2 enhanced, Planescape Torment enhanced serait une suite logique (juste rajouter la surbrillance des conteneurs serait dj un must).


Et augmenter la rsolution pour prendre en compte les config d'aujourd'hui, rsoudre quelques bugs qui bloquaient la progression, etc.

----------


## Hizin

Pas eu ces bugs l pour PlaneScape:Torment et les mods faisaient le reste (surtout la rsolution) ^^'

Sinon, voici les news tirs d'un rsum de Canard Pc (tir d'un autre forum o j'ai mis ce message ... a fait beaucoup d'indirection en fait O).




> - Le jeu se nomme Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition (BGEE)
> - Il sera compos du jeu original et son extension Tales of the Sword Coast
> Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition will include the Tales of the Sword Coast Expansion
> 
> - La sortie est prvu pour l't 2012
> We're planning a summer 2012 release for Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition
> 
> - Le jeu utilisera la seconde dition des rgles de D&D
> Don't break the fun. We're using the 2nd Edition D&D rules.
> ...


Donc, plutt de bon augure, et surtout, surtout, le travail sur un BG 3.

----------


## ManusDei

Entre a et larian qui repart sur de la 2D pour Div3, a sent le retour de quelques bons rpg  l'horizon  ::):

----------


## Anomaly

> Et augmenter la rsolution pour prendre en compte les config d'aujourd'hui, rsoudre quelques bugs qui bloquaient la progression, etc.


Sauf que... a existe dj.

En effet, la communaut autour de Baldur's Gate est trs active et il existe de nombreux mods pour ce jeu qui lui donnent dj une nouvelle jeunesse.

Notons :
- BG2 FixPack : ensemble de correctifs de nombreux bugs du jeu original
- TobEX : ensemble de correctifs audacieux dans le sens que cette fois-ci il s'agit directement de patchs binaires dans l'excutable pour corriger des limitations et bugs qu'on a longtemps cru non corrigeables de manire classique comme dans le BG2 FixPack et mme ajouter des nouvelles fonctions indites
- Widescreen : pour faire tourner les Baldur's Gate dans n'importe quelle rsolution
- Baldur's Gate Trilogy : pour fusionner BG1 et BG2 en un seul jeu et pouvoir notamment jouer  BG1 avec le moteur de BG2
- Sans parler ensuite des nombreux mods ajoutant du contenu, changeant certaines rgles de jeu, apportant des amliorations graphiques, etc.

Donc Baldur's Gate n'est pas si poussireux que a. Mais j'attends de voir ce que cette quipe fera de plus par rapport  ce que fait dj la communaut.  ::):

----------


## Aniki

Oui mais comme ce ne sont "que" des mods et patchs non-officiels, ne faisant donc pas parti intgrante du jeu, il ne faudrait pas les oublier dans une hypothtique "Enhanced Edition".  :;): 

Edit: je parlais de Planescape Torment, mais c'est aussi valable pour BG.
De toute faon, BeamDog a l'air de n'tre compos que de passionns. Je leur fais confiance les yeux ferms.  ::D:

----------


## Hizin

Selon le fil tweeter de Trent Oster (https://twitter.com/#!/TrentOster), ils ont bien regard les mods fait par la communaut et pense  cet aspect l.
Il a assur la compatibilit niveau code avec les mods existants,  voir si cela sera bel et bien fait.
 part a, il faudra prendre son mal en patience pour des infos.

Dans un sens, a fait bien 12 ans qu'on est sur BG 1 et 2, on est plus  a prs  ::):

----------


## Aniki

Ahhh !
Je savais bien que je pouvais leur faire confiance.
Ca fait du bien de voir des studio comme a merger. Ca change des reprises de licenses cultes exploites et dfigures (genre Syndicate dernirement).

----------


## Hizin

Dernire news pour ceux, rares je pense, qui ne regardent pas le site officiel, BGEE sera disponible sur pc, iPad 1, 2 et "nouvel iPad".
Gadget pour moi, mais bon -_-'

Est annonc en plus de nouvelles qutes est de nouveaux compagnons.

Les commentaires continuent de changer aussi :



> <!-- March 22, 2012 -->
> 
> <!-- # of times we have accidentally typed "Bladder's Gate": 24 -->


Pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas avoir accs (je pense  toi Anikinisan  ::):  ) :




> Baldurs Gate: Enhanced Edition for iPad
> March 21, 2012
> 
> Overhaul Games is pleased to announce Baldurs Gate: Enhanced Edition for iPad.
> 
> Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition on iPadSince its initial release in 1998, Baldurs Gate has entertained millions of fans around the globe, and has received countless awards. This classic saga of mystery, intrigue, and adventure has set the standard for Dungeons & Dragons computer role-playing games ever since.
> The greatest story ever told, better than you imagined
> 
> Running on an upgraded and improved version of the Infinity Engine, Baldurs Gate: Enhanced Edition will include the entire Baldurs Gate adventure, the Tales of the Sword Coast expansion pack, and never before seen content including a new adventure and new party member.
> ...

----------


## ManusDei

L'Infinity Engine, c'est celle des Baldur's Gate originaux ou pas ?

----------


## Aniki

C'est quoi cette histoire d'iPad. :suspicieux:
Juste quand je parle de confiance aveugle...

Hum. Bon a doit pas tre si mchant puisque ce ne sera qu'un portage de PC -> iPad et non l'inverse. :prie:

----------


## Hizin

Selon le tweeter de Trent Oster, ils ont le Infinity Engine, la dernire version en date, celle utilise pour Throne of Baal.

De ce que j'ai cru comprendre en lisant  droite  gauche celui-ci avait t avou "perdu" par BioWare. Finalement, il semblerait qu'il n'en est rien.

EDIT : de mon ct, la seule "bonne" nouvelle que je vois dans ce portage est l'amlioration graphique manifeste qui devrait avoir lieu, puisque Apple aime bien les textures HD.  part a ... a tient du gadget plus qu'autre chose  mon avis, mais bon ...

----------


## ManusDei

Je vais pouvoir coller ma copine  BG donc  ::ccool::

----------


## Hizin

P'tite news du Tweeter de Trent Oster, qui devrait en ravir certains :




> @d4j0k3r We want to do Planescape: Torment after the BG series. #bgee


Donc, aprs les BG, ils s'attaqueront  PlaneScape:Torment  ::): 
 voir si les Bg seront un succs (ce dont je ne doute pas en fait, rien que pour le ct "lifting jeu mythique") ensuite et si ce sera tenu  ::):

----------


## Glutinus

> P'tite news du Tweeter de Trent Oster, qui devrait en ravir certains :
> 
> Donc, aprs les BG, ils s'attaqueront  PlaneScape:Torment 
>  voir si les Bg seront un succs (ce dont je ne doute pas en fait, rien que pour le ct "lifting jeu mythique") ensuite et si ce sera tenu


Ohmondieumondieumondieu ! Je vais tout de suite mettre 100 euros dans une bote en carton, on sait jamais !

----------


## Hizin

Dernire news en date : sera dispo pour Max OS X
Dans la ligne de l'annonce prcdente.
Pas vraiment intressant en soit (sauf pour les rares gamers ayant un mac et aucun windows  ct).




> Announcing Baldurs Gate: Enhanced Edition for Mac OS X
> March 29, 2012
> 
> Overhaul Games is proud to announce Baldurs Gate: Enhanced Edition for Mac OS X.
> 
> 
> Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition on iPadSince its initial release in 1998, Baldurs Gate has entertained millions of fans around the globe, and has received countless awards. This classic saga of mystery, intrigue, and adventure has set the standard for Dungeons & Dragons computer role-playing games ever since.
> More of the greatest role-playing game of all time for your Mac
> 
> ...

----------


## Hizin

Quelques points intressants du tweeter de Trent Oster (du 30/03/2012  maintenant) :




> Cloud saves are in the plan for #bgee





> Wojtek Hardy ‏ @WHardyPL
> 
> @TrentOster Are you going to change the level cap in BG1 to what it is in BG2:ToB? Also: do you plan on adding new spells? perhaps from IWD?
> Trent Oster Trent Oster ‏ @TrentOster
> 
> 
> @WHardyPL We will play with the BG1 level cap, but not too high. The BG encounters do not scale for crazy high level. #bgee





> Robert Is ‏ @explodingpens
> 
> @TrentOster How will you account for the higher DPI of the iPad 3? Will the backdrops be scaled or re-rendered?
> Trent Oster Trent Oster ‏ @TrentOster
> 
> @explodingpens The UI will be rebuilt. The backgrounds are going to be post-processed originals #bgee





> Ulrox ‏ @Ulrox
> 
> @TrentOster hey Trent, since EA owns Bioware, how much is EA's influence going to destroy Baldur's Gate enhanced edition?
> Trent Oster Trent Oster ‏ @TrentOster
> 
> @Ulrox There in no #EA or #Bioware involvement in the #baldursgate Enhanced Edition, just us. EA and I don't share views on games.





> Trent Oster ‏ @TrentOster
> 
> Yes, @paul_leone there will be new areas in #bgee. I've modeled over half a dozen and we've added two level artists from the original team





> Trent Oster ‏ @TrentOster
> 
> We're still going through the UI work. I'm hoping to keep the same look/feel as BG2, with a BG1 palette if time allows. #bgee





> Trent Oster ‏ @TrentOster
> 
> We'll do screenshots when we have something worth showing. For now, look closely at the screens we've provided, there are hints in there





> Trent Oster ‏ @TrentOster
> 
> We've talked about adding additional difficulty settings to #baldursgate inspired by the fan mods. I hope it fits in budget.





> Trent Oster ‏ @TrentOster
> 
> Look close at the characters in the bottom two OSX shots and tell me what you notice #bgee





> Trent Oster ‏ @TrentOster
> 
> Multiplayer will be fixed up and work on all platforms. Characters will transfer from #bgee to #BG2EE





> Trent Oster ‏ @TrentOster
> 
> Gotta love what a little Open GL loving can add to a game. A touch of zoom and it makes the game feel so much better. #bgee





> Trent Oster ‏ @TrentOster
> 
> #bgee Will support widescreen on all platforms with a widescreen display.





> Trent Oster ‏ @TrentOster
> 
> From a data standpoint we are trying to keep #bgee compatible with earlier data. We'll be doing a few things to make modding easier





> Trent Oster ‏ @TrentOster
> 
> Our plans are to enable mods on all platforms. The tools, we're trying to stay compatible with what is out there. #bgee


 priori, les screens des news apportent aussi pas mal de nouvelles.
Interface de BG 2 sur BG 1, images en HD, zoom ...

----------


## Hizin

Pas de news sur leur site cette semaine.
La raison "Nous sommes trop occups  crer des choses awesomes pour en faire".

----------


## Hizin

Peu de news sur le site officiel, celles-ci venant principalement du fil Tweeter de Trent Oster.

En vrac : localise en anglais, allemand, franais et espagnol assurpossibilit de choisir les voix indpendamment des textes (avis personnel : si les voix de bases sont conserves ... ce sera une bndiction que de ne plus entendre CETTE voix pour Jaheira)l'exclusivit digitale au client BeamDog en train d'tre rediscute ( voir ce que cela donnera)  la demande des fans (ceux-ci se concentrent sur les clients Steam et GOG).Une version bote est tudie,  la demande des fanspas de version sur une quelconque plate-forme de Nintendo (ide souleve par une personne et rpondue)level cap lgrement revu  la hausse pour le nouveau contenuBGEE dbutera avec le moteur de Throne of Bhaal, donc les kits, classes, pouvoirs ... en intgralitune quipe de 6, toujours, pas plustoujours la possibilit de se crer sa propre quipe via la bidouille "jouer en multi tout seul".

----------


## Aniki

Pour l'hypothtique Baldur's Gate 3, il se pourrait que les dev se tournent vers Kickstarter pour financer le projet.
Bon on en est pas l, mais si jamais a venait  se prciser, a serait le bon moment pour les fans de supporter le projet et prouver  l'industrie du dev qu'il n'y a pas qu'une manire de faire des jeux !

----------


## Christophe P.

> Pour l'hypothtique Baldur's Gate 3, il se pourrait que les dev se tournent vers Kickstarter pour financer le projet.
> Bon on en est pas l, mais si jamais a venait  se prciser, a serait le bon moment pour les fans de supporter le projet et prouver  l'industrie du dev qu'il n'y a pas qu'une manire de faire des jeux !


Certains projets financs par des fans ont du succs. Par exemple Shadowrun Returns a rcemment dpass le million de dollars.

----------


## Aniki

Oui, ce systme de financement commence  prendre de l'ampleur. Et a fait du bien !
Je dis pas que c'est le systme parfait qui ne va pondre que des chefs-d'oeuvre sans dcevoir personne. Je redoute quelques abus...
Mais a prouve que des solutions alternatives aux gros producteurs existent.  ::ccool::

----------


## Hizin

Il y a aussi eu l'dition "20 ans" du Monde des Tnbres : http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...deluxe-edition

Barre de 50K, 100K presque atteint ( un peu moins de 4K prs).

----------


## Hizin

Nouvelle news.




> Announcing Nat Jones as Baldurs Gate Art Director
> April 19, 2012
> 
> Overhaul Games is happy to announce that Nat Jones has joined the team as Art Director for Baldurs Gate: Enhanced Edition.
> 
> Nat Jones, Artist to the starsNat Jones has been a popular figure in the comics and film industries for over a decade, working on such popular titles as Frank Frazettas Death Dealer: Shadows of Mirahan, 68, Spawn, 28 Days Later, Rob Zombies The Nail, 30 Days of Night, and many more.
> 
> I am excited and honored to be a part of the talented team bringing Baldurs Gate back to the fans. There is a lot going into Baldurs Gate: Enhanced Edition, we have some amazing things in the works, says Nat.
> 
> ...


Je ne le connais pas, donc petite news pour moi  ::aie:: 

ADDENDUM :




> We're trying to ensure evil choices are better supported in our new content. We don't want to do too much messing with the original content


C'est dj bien en soit, un reproche fait  la srie des BG tant le peu d'intrt/la trop grande difficult/l'illogisme  suivre les choix mauvais.

----------


## pcaboche

> (avis personnel : si les voix de bases sont conserves ... ce sera une bndiction que de ne plus entendre CETTE voix pour Jaheira)


Niveau voix, c'est pas la pire...

Si je vous dis: _"C'est moi Imon... c'est bon de vous revoir !"_
ou encore: _"J'ai siiii froiiiiiid !"_

Je pense que a parle  TOUS les joueurs de BG1...


Le gros dilemme:
- garder Imon ? (votre ami d'enfance, premier PNJ que vous rencontrez, alignement Neutre Bon, 18 de dextrit, excellente au tir  l'arc, excellente pour toutes les capacits de voleuse... mais une voix absolument insupportable !)
- ou bien la remplacer par Safana ? (des dialogues hyper suggestifs, une voix suave, 17 de charisme, 17 de dextrit... mais chaotique neutre et globalement moins polyvalente qu'Imon)

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Safana:
http://soundcloud.com/waarg/baldurs-...afana-waarg-mc

----------


## Hizin

Ca a t la plus choquante pour moi ^^
Venant de BG 2, avec une bonne voix, et passer  la portugaise, a fait un choc O

----------


## Hizin

News de bg.com :




> Dave Gross joins as writer for Baldurs Gate: Enhanced Edition
> April 26, 2012
> 
> Overhaul Games is happy to announce that Dave Gross has joined the team as a Writer for Baldurs Gate: Enhanced Edition.
> 
> Dave Gross, eldritch master of wordsDave first joined TSR as an editor for Polyhedron Newszine. Later he edited Dungeon and Dragon magazines, while also writing fantasy fiction on the side. His Forgotten Realms novels include Black Wolf and Lord of Stormweather. More recently hes published Prince of Wolves and Master of Devils for Pathfinder Tales, and was a co-author for Winter Witch.
> 
> I was sitting in a coffee shop complaining about the lack of classic RPGs for the iPad, says Dave, when Trent appeared in a sulphurous cloud and said, Have I got a job for you.
> 
> ...


Pas de grande news sur le jeu en lui-mme, sauf l'info sur les save : tente d'tre compatible entre Mac, iPad et pc.

----------


## Aniki

Chaque news rend plus impatient que la prcdente !
J'essaie de calmer mon enthousiasme. Je peux plus attendre, je veux y jouer tout de suite !!!  ::salive::

----------


## pcaboche

> when Trent appeared in a sulphurous cloud and said, Have I got a job for you....


 ::lol::

----------


## Hizin

Une interview du DG de Overhaul Games, Carmeron Tofer, sur BGEE : http://tabtimes.com/feature/music-en...c-pc-game-ipad

Ce qui ressort purement de l'interview concernant BGEE est la localisation en 16 langues (qui seront ajoutes aprs coup,  priori).
Il ne me semble pas avoir vu d'autres choses touchant directement le jeu et apportant des nouvelles.

Peu de vraies news pour le moment (hormis le fait qu'ils utilisent SVN pour les images et GIT pour ce qui est non-texte, je n'ai pas vu de "news").

----------


## Hizin

News du 10/05/2012 :




> Sam Hulick scores music for Baldurs Gate: Enhanced Edition
> May 10, 2012
> 
> Overhaul Games is pleased to announce that Sam Hulick will be composing music for Baldurs Gate: Enhanced Edition.
> 
> Sam Hulick, the last guardian of MainframeHulick is best known for scoring BioWares epic roleplaying games Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, and most recently, Mass Effect 3. His original compositions for Baldurs Gate: Enhanced Edition will be featured alongside new gameplay content, complementing the games acclaimed original soundtracks.
> 
> The music of Baldurs Gate and Baldurs Gate II was a huge inspiration for me as a composer who was just venturing forth into the world of writing music for games. So to be able to travel back in time, so to speak, and score original material for the Baldurs Gate saga is a dream come true for me., said Sam.
> 
> You can follow Sam Hulick on twitter @samhulick. For all information regarding Baldurs Gate: Enhanced Edition, visit www.baldursgate.com



Avis perso : je voudrai des news du jeu, pas du staff recrut nomdidju x)

----------


## Hizin

Un sondage lanc sur le compte tweeter de Trent Oster : 
Question : "Prfrez-vous une carte grande (20" x 30") en papier, ou une carte plus petite (10" x 15") mais en tissus ?" (merci pcaboche)
C'est par ici : http://polls.tw/hio/p

----------


## pcaboche

> (Note : j'ai du mal  traduire le terme "a fabric map").


Fabric = textile.

Une carte en tissus, ce serait vraiment collector !

----------


## Hizin

Merci  ::): 

 priori, a  l'air de partir dans ce sens pour l'dition bote.

----------


## Hizin

Quelques news du fil Tweeter de Trent Oster :




> We really want to bring the magic of the Infinity engine style of RPG back into gaming. Less Hollywood, more game. #bgee





> System requirements are higher, but not crazy. We're leaning a bit on OpenGL hardware, so any graphics card with decent support will work





> The game will run fine on iPad 1 level hardware. Any decent video card since 2004 will probably work fine. Open GL drivers are what matter





> BG1 was software render. BG2 added Open GL support, but used it in a limited capacity. We've rebuilt the engine to better use hardware





> Existing saves will likely not be compatible at ship. We're changing a few things here and there.


Ils ne vont pas non plus  l'E3, donc pas de news particulires  cause de cet vnement  ::):

----------


## Hizin

Et me revoil encore, les news intressantes se faisant mince, peu de message.

Donc, comme truc intressant :




> Don't worry. We're not going to require the Beamdog client for #bgee





> Our post-release support plan is to keep working on the code for quite a while, making the game better.





> We are still pushing pixels on the new interface, so it will be a while before we have any screens available.





> The UI work is going slower than I had hoped. We really had to trash everything and restart on the UI code.





> Our approval process is through Atari and Wizards of the Coast. They need to approve most materials





> We're currently waiting on approvals for our forums to open. When they say OK, we'll open them up





> The game should be able to run t 2880x1800, but the source art will be scaled, so it will not be perfect.

----------


## Benoit_Durand

Imagine les graphismes de BG1 800x600 tirs en 2880x1800  ::aie::

----------


## Aniki

> Imagine les graphismes de BG1 800x600 tirs en 2880x1800


Ca va piquer les yeux...

J'aime bien le leger euphmise:



> The game should be able to run t 2880x1800, but the source art will be scaled, *so it will not be perfect*.


 ::aie:: 
Mais je ne leur en veux absolument pas pour a.
De toute faon, j'imagine qu'il y aura peu de gens qui joueront en 2880x1800.

----------


## Hizin

J'espre ... ou au moins que ces personnes ne se plaindront pas que les textures ont quelques soucis ...

----------


## Hizin

Allez, quelques news du fil tweeter :




> Mapping out the opportunity space is an over complicated way of saying we're looking at our options. IWD:EE PST:EE, BG3, Kickstart new IP





> We're still sorting through DRM options, but we're trying for a lightweight system which meets the requirement and doesn't hassle the user.





> Part of our agreement is to use our DRM solution on the title. We're trying to dial it back to be painless.





> Personally, I think DRM doesn't work. Either you spend forever developing an ironclad, bad-user experience DRM or you go halfway.





> I agree 100% that DRM is never a solution. DRM is a part of the games industry and most business deals have some mention of it in the terms





> We'll stick with the Mac and iOS stock implementation. Our goal is to code games and not DRM solutions.





> Just as a point of curiosity, we twiddled some code and wound up cutting the round length to 1/5 normal. Missile weapons FTW!





> In my opinion, Diablo 3 is more DRM than game. I hate the lag when playing single player.





> We're projecting around 1.2G for iPad. Just to be sure, try and save 1.5G, you know how projections can go.





> We're shrinking the install size of the game through compression. Codecs have come a long way in the last 12 years.





> The performance on iPad1 is possible because of the radical rework of the rendering system. ‪#bgee‬ uses the hardware way more than old BG





> We still want to do Icewind Dale:Enhanced Edition and Torment if we can make the terms work. We're just mapping out the opportunity space.





> One of the major drivers for the UI rewrite to a data driven system was to ease the creation of potential future games, like IWD:EE.

----------


## Hizin

Et me revoila encore.
Toujours pas news sur le site officiel, uniquement du fil tweeter :

Quelques news sur des DLC et la version bote, un renseignement sur la sortie, un camouflet envers Diablo 3, ainsi qu'une offre d'emploi de graphiste 3D.
Quelques news, rien de bien transcendantal.




> DLC=Downloadable Content, not furry earrings +3. The big guys have overcooked the term with badness. New BG storylines, New characters.





> We are still trying to get a contract together around a boxed collectors edition. Things are moving very slow. Might take a long while





> We are still planning on shipping the title this summer (before the end of September). These is still a fair bit of work outstanding.





> #Diablo3 you and I are over. I think you need to think long and hard about why this didn't work. #itsnotmeitsyou





> All will be clear in the near future. We're just trying to finish up a good summary of our plans. Then we need to get it approved. Sigh.





> A fan asked about a BG movie. Mention was made of Uwe Boll. If Uwe Boll comes near BG or Neverwinter I will punch him in half! Twice!





> The #bgee team is looking for some area art help: http://www.overhaulgames.com/jobs.html Join our merry band of developers to make the awesome that is #bgee

----------


## Aniki

Une sortie avant septembre ?  ::salive:: 
Quoique il y a tellement de jeux  jouer qu'il va encore falloir faire des sacrifices.
Moi qui pensais jouer  Torchlight2 et Tribes...
Du coup ce sera surement beaucoup de BGEE et un peu de Tribes.

Et cette fois je finirai BG !!
(oui, honte  moi, je ne l'ai pas fini) ::sm::

----------


## Hizin

Ils ont annonc la sortie "en t 2012", et vu que l't se termine en septembre ... 
Par contre, cette annonce me laisse l'impression qu'ils ne sont pas sr de tenir ce planning, vu que a doit tre la troisime fois qu'ils disent "dans l't, avant septembre".
Boarf, a fait dj tellement longtemps qu'il est sorti que l'on est pas  a prt  ::):

----------


## Aniki

> Ils ont annonc la sortie "en t 2012", et vu que l't se termine en septembre ... 
> Par contre, cette annonce me laisse l'impression qu'ils ne sont pas sr de tenir ce planning, vu que a doit tre la troisime fois qu'ils disent "dans l't, avant septembre".
> Boarf, a fait dj tellement longtemps qu'il est sorti que l'on est pas  a prt


Effectivement, c'tait prvu ds le dpart pour l't 2012.  ::aie:: 
J'avais pas percut  l'poque. De toute faon je suis patient donc s'ils ont du retard, a ne me drange pas. Du moment qu'ils le sortent fini.

Et puis comme dis plus haut, il va y avoir d'autre jeux dans la mme priode.

----------


## Hizin

Et allez hop, les news, les news :

O l'on apprends que BG2:EE est prvu et sortira en 2013 selon la premire estimation, que le piratage, c'est pas drle et  prendre en compte, et que la version bote semble mal partie.
Aussi, que la OUYA fonctionne trs fort.




> #bgee‬ will be available from the Beamdog site, the Mac App store and iTunes/App store for iPad





> #bgee‬ will launch on Beamdog and the App stores. It will not launch on steam or gog.





> Boxed copy is currently in business deal limbo. Last time in limbo it took 14 months to do a deal.





> We have a plan for no client, just a ‪#bgee‬ launcher to check for updates which we hope to be frequent.





> Netbook-wise it should work quite well. We don't have any net books, so I can't be 100% on that.





> Plan is for same day release on all platforms. Worst case, we'll keep it within a few weeks. ‪#mightgetcrazy





> #bg2ee‬ is in the pipe after ‪#bgee





> We have a deal in place for ‪#bg2ee‬. We do not have a deal in place for PS:T. We're interested, but we've yet to do a deal





> We've been hassled a lot around an Android version. We're still concerned about piracy





> #bg2ee‬ will be in 2013. We have no plans to put the game on gog. The Jellybean encryption sounds interesting, but we are hard up for time





> The Beamdog version will be available with or without our client. We've heard all the "I love Steam more than kitties" so no client.





> Seeing threats of Pirating ‪#bgee‬ because it isn't on Steam or GoG really kills my enthusiasm.





> Save game sync is in our plans. Might slip out post-ship, but still in our plans.





> Over the years the art source was stored on a separate drive, which for some reason did not get backed up regularly. The tapes were lost





> We're hoping to pick up the news frequency soon.





> Congratulations to the ‪#OUYA‬ Kickstarter. Great to see the rise of an independent console. What's up with the name though?

----------


## Hizin

J'ai d louper un pisode moi ...
Le forum de BG:EE est ouvert, mais depuis quand ...

Voici le lien : http://forum.baldursgate.com/discussions

O est-ce que j'ai loup cette news moi ...

----------


## Hizin

Enfin une nouvelle news sur le site officiel, un nouveau TIMER !

http://www.baldursgate.com/

Alors, que reprsente-t-il ? La sortie du jeu ? Non, . De nouvelles news ? Sans doute.
Dans 34 heures, le serveur de BG sera down  ::): 

J'ai aussi l'impression que le fond a chang. Je ne me souviens absolument pas de certain des portraits celui reprsentant une femme avec un bton (1re ligne visible, troisime portrait en partant de la gauche).celui reprsentant un guerrier avec un visage dfonc (2me ligne visible, 2-me personnage)l'orc avec une pe  deux mains derrire le crne (2me ligne visible, avant-dernier portait)

Ce que j'ai remarqu :
Les mods graphique de 1pp tentent d'tre incorpors dans BG:EE. Pour ceux qui ne voient pas (comme moi, avant que je tombe sur cette news ^^' ), voici le sujet : http://forum.baldursgate.com/discuss...1pp-in-bgee/p1 

Un screen des UI remanies (sous GIMP) : https://twitter.com/TrentOster/statu.../photo/1/large . Je n'ai pas l'impression de voir beaucoup de diffrence ^^'

En Islande, Baldur's Gate est tellement clbre qu'un village porte son nom :
https://p.twimg.com/AyQrTfXCIAA3_8D.jpg:large (mrite en revient  @Keith Mitchell d'avoir trouv a)
Je suis sr que a n'a rien  voir, mais c'est marrant  ::): 

Ensuite, les news du tweet, o l'on apprends que Linux est oubli, mais pas trop, que BG:EE reprsente un "coup de poker", que Trent fera les voix fminines de CHARNAME (ou pas), que l'UI de BG:EE a t surnomm "Naine" :



> Our current deal for #bgee does not cover the Linux platform.





> @FilipJorbrand Our current agreement does not cover a Linux version. I'm the guy who pushed for Neverwinter on Linux, so I'd like to do it.





> All the biz talk for #bgee comes down to how successful it is. If it is big, future deals get very easy. Not so big, much harder.





> Very sad to be missing the #yegindy gt race this weekend. Best of luck to Conroy and Allen. I'll be casting female VO actors for #bgee





> We're revising it pretty hard. So far it is still in progress. Yesterday I described it "If the BG2 UI is elven, #bgee is dwarf"





> The "Dwarven" UI theme of #bgee can be summarized as more stone, more metal trim and simple shapes, less elaborate ornamentation.





> Erephine has agreed to include the 1PP work into #bgee We're just trying to make it play nice with our setup.





> The new actresses are just for new content. The old voice acting is too good to replace!





> I like the idea of Ubuntu and Win8 as gaming platforms. Win8-wise, I had lost faith in MS after Vista. Win 7 gave me new hope.





> Those aren't links silly rabbit. We're doing an experiment to see if we can kill our webservers again.


Ps : j'espre que chacun pourra voir les images (je pense notamment  Anikisan).

----------


## Hizin

Les prcommandes sont ouvertes !

Lien : http://www.beamdog.com/products/bald...hanced-edition

Je ferai un tour des infos demain, ou dans le week-end, quand j'aurai dormi  ::aie::

----------


## Hizin

Donc, pour les news, elle reprsente 3 nouveaux personnages et une nouvelle aventure.




> New Adventure:
> The Black Pits
> "Rouse yourselves, you lice-laden layabouts. Stand and salute your new master, Baeloth the Entertainer!"
> 
> Across the realms, individuals of great power and prestige receive a scroll via magical means. Unfurling it, they discover that they have been selected as one of the very few to enjoy the finest forms of entertainment in all creation...
> 
> Come one, come all! Baeloth the Entertainer cordially invites you to the greatest spectacle the realms have to offer - mortal pitted against mortal in a desperate bid to survive! Thrilling combat, scintillating magic, and the grim spectre of death lurk above this, the greatest of all shows! All this and more can be enjoyed within... THE BLACK PITS!
> 
> Deep within the Underdark where few dare to tread, the mad drow Baeloth has used his extensive mastery of magic to force a duergar colony into creating an entertainment complex of his own design. He has invited guests from across the realms, from Maztica to Menzoberranzan, and they will readily attend - Baeloth is known to be an excellent showman.
> ...





> New Character:
> Rasaad yn Bashir
> "In the face of lies, we offer truth. In the face of hatred, we offer compassion."
> 
> For a young man, Rasaad yn Bashir radiates an uncommonly mature aura of calm and wisdom. After a disastrous mission to a monastery in Athkatla, he now wanders the Sword Coast in search of enlightenment.
> 
> Orphaned on the streets of Calimport, Rasaad and his brother, Gamaz, barely survived by begging and theft. Caught in the act by a monk of the Order of the Sun Soul, the boys received not punishment but their first instruction. Soon the brothers excelled in the physical, mental, and spiritual training of the monastery devoted to Selne, goddess of the moon.
> 
> In the aftermath of his brother's death, Rasaad has left his order to seek his own solace. If he can also find opportunities to reflect his inner light on those in need, he is eager to do so.
> ...





> Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition Features
> Enhanced Interface
> 
> Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition features an updated and improved interface that has native support for high resolution and widescreen displays. The iPad and Android Tablet versions both contain platform specific interface enhancements.
> Improved Multiplayer
> 
> Online multiplayer has been upgraded to include matchmaking functionality, and games can be played across multiple platforms. Adventurers on iPad, Mac, PC and Android Tablets can all play Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition together.
> Core Game Improvements
> 
> ...





> New Character:
> Neera the Wild Mage
> "Casting wild magic is like playing a flute by ear. In magical terms, I can play a pretty mean tune, but when I miss a note the flute shoots fire at everyone."
> 
> After a disastrous wild surge maimed her fellow students, Neera fled her home to wander the High Forest. Even there, her capricious spells threatened the highly flammable woods, forcing the mighty treant Turlang to banish Neera from his domain. On the open road, Neera enjoyed only fleeting companionship before the Red Wizards caught up with her.
> 
> Neera's whimsical humor clashes with the guilt she still harbors over the harm she has inadvertently caused in past. She hopes to find a way to control her wild magic, even as she delights in the surprises that could come with every spell.
> 
> Fleeing the Red Wizards and seeking a better understanding of her own powers, Neera hopes for friends who can help her survive both her hunters and her own magic.
> ...





> New Character:
> Dorn Il-Khan
> "Do not annoy me with such simplistic notions of morality."
> 
> Born in the Spine of the World, Dorn fled to Luskan with his human mother when a rival tribe annihilated his father's savage people. In that northern city, Dorn's ruthless strength soon won him a deadly reputation and the attentions of a band of mercenaries whose wickedness exceeded even Dorn's. Imprisoned for the crimes of the entire group, Dorn made a fiendish bargain granting him even greater power and the promise of revenge.
> 
> A Blackguard of few words, Dorn is only too happy to ally himself with Gorion's ward and cut a bloody swath across the Sword Coast with his black greatsword, as long as that path continues to lead him to the traitors he has sworn to destroy.
> 
> 
> ...


Ainsi que l'annonce d'une version Android, bien que la date ne soit pas communique. Au moins, l'ide n'est pas oublie, et Android devrait recevoir sa version un jour, sans doute une fois que le pan "piratage" aura t observ de prs, de mme que la disparit des crans.

----------


## Hizin

Et un p'tit truc que je viens de remarquer :



> *Neera the Wild Mage and Dorn Il-Khan are available as in-app purchases on iPad and Android Tablet.


crit en marron sur fond noir, c'est pratique x)

Du in-app purchase pour les versions mobiles, qui sont moins cher que les versions fixes. Maintenant, reste a esprer que a ne sera pas trop cher et que a ne tombera pas dans le DLC dbile ("payez 5  pour avoir une arme en plus !", qui  dit Dragon Age ?).

----------


## Hizin

Date de sortie : 


> Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition is coming on September 18th, 2012 - just in time to crush your grades!


Lien : http://www.beamdog.com/products/bald...hanced-edition

Et les nouvelles de tweeter :



> Plan is to have the new characters continue into BG2EE





> We don't have cross-platform saves working yet, but it is part of our longer term plan.





> Both Android devices in the office are running Android 4.0 It was working under 3.1, but we've updated the Xoom and the Tegra 3 unit to 4.0





> We are working hard (in some cases directly with the modders) to try and keep all the mods functional.





> All three characters are romanceable.





> Due to the Mac and iPad approval process, we can't really specify dates. We're trying for the same window though





> It will work if you save a game in a DLC area and load on a device that doesn't have DLC. We'd like to get paid, but, we don't break games





> #bgee should be as easy (if not easier) to mod than BG. We've integrated most of the bug fix stuff (with help from some of the mod creators)





> While Android is TBA, we are going to ship it pretty close to the PC version. Our supported devices list might be a little short to start.





> The announced DLC is free for PC / MAC, but Dorn and Neera are in-app purchases for the tablet versions. Dorn is $3, so is Neera





> We decided on Android, despite piracy warnings. I'd like to think the fans will support the platform. If it doesn't sell, lesson learned





> With the #bgee launcher, you can play offline and even put it on all the PC computers you own, just run the launcher and it will install it





> I gotta say, I don't understand the "I'll only buy from Steam, not directly from the developer". We dumped the client, what else can we do?





> #bg2ee comes later and is BG2+Throne of Bhall + our other new stuff





> #bgee will have co-op multiplayer and will work across platforms. iPad can play with Android, Mac and PC. On happy gaming family:-)





> @Adaram we're trying to keep save game formats, so a BG1 save could continue in #bgee but, we're changing quite a bit, so this may be dead

----------


## Hizin

Dsol pour ceux qui suivaient assidment ce fil, plus vraiment le temps de m'en occuper.

Une nouvelle que je tiens  relayer quand mme, une annonce vient d'tre envoye par BeamDog : BG:EE sera en retard !

Il ne sortira pas en t, initialement prvu fin septembre, mais il sortira le 30 novembre.
Le tweeter explique sans doute la raison, j'irai la creuser quand j'y penserai  ::):

----------


## Code62

Une partie des raison est explique dans l'annonce:



> Executing on our plan to make the best Baldurs Gate possible and responding to that overwhelming feedback, weve added new characters, areas, and story, creating many new hours of game play.


_en rponse aux ractions de la communaut, ils ont ajout des personnages, zones de jeux et histoires, crant ainsi des heures de jeu supplmentaires._

Et ils ajoutent qu'ils vont travailler sur "un petit extra" pour ceux qui ont dj pr-command le jeu (dont je fais partie) ^^

----------


## Code62

> Il ne sortira pas en t, initialement prvu fin septembre, mais il sortira le 30 novembre.


Le jeu sortira finalement demain. Ceux qui l'ont pr-achet peuvent dj le tlcharger  ::):

----------


## d_token

> Le jeu sortira finalement demain. Ceux qui l'ont pr-achet peuvent dj le tlcharger


Pas de news ? :p

----------


## Hizin

Disponible depuis jeudi 29/11, je vais commencer  m'y mettre  ::): 

Dj, bons points, campagne de mailing suivie et surtout, pouvoir utiliser le client BeamDog standard OU un installeur fait pour, pour les personnes ne s'intressant pas  BeamDog.

Launcher standard permettant de DL le jeu et la vrification automatique de correctif. Une connexion internet n'est pas requise pour lancer le jeu (sauf la premire fois, bien entendu, pour tlcharger le jeu).
Pour le DL, il semble qu'il y a une option de P2P, ce qui pourrait signifier que le jeu et les correctifs peuvent se passer de serveur officiel  terme, ce qui est plutt une bonne chose  mon avis ( confirmer quand mme avec de vraies infos).

EDIT : le jeu fait 1,8 Go au DL.

Il y a dj un correctif, pour des crash, des caractres spciaux dans le chemin du rpertoire du jeu et le curseur de la souris qui n'apparat pas.
Ca peut tre une bonne comme une mauvaise chose.

----------


## d_token

> Disponible depuis jeudi 29/11, je vais commencer  m'y mettre 
> 
> Dj, bons points, campagne de mailing suivie et surtout, pouvoir utiliser le client BeamDog standard OU un installeur fait pour, pour les personnes ne s'intressant pas  BeamDog.
> 
> Launcher standard permettant de DL le jeu et la vrification automatique de correctif. Une connexion internet n'est pas requise pour lancer le jeu (sauf la premire fois, bien entendu, pour tlcharger le jeu).
> Pour le DL, il semble qu'il y a une option de P2P, ce qui pourrait signifier que le jeu et les correctifs peuvent se passer de serveur officiel  terme, ce qui est plutt une bonne chose  mon avis ( confirmer quand mme avec de vraies infos).
> 
> EDIT : le jeu fait 1,8 Go au DL.
> 
> ...


Yep, j'ai t voir le fofo et je suis tomb dessus.

Un tas de problme, dont certains qui ont trouv une solution. Je pense que je vais quand mme me laisser tenter...

merci du retour  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

Vu que je n'ai pas trouv de rponse aprs mes cherches, je vous pose la question suivante : les sauvegardes de la 1re mouture sont-elles compatibles avec la "enhanced edition" ?

----------


## d_token

> Vu que je n'ai pas trouv de rponse aprs mes cherches, je vous pose la question suivante : les sauvegardes de la 1re mouture sont-elles compatibles avec la "enhanced edition" ?


Pas tent. Si tu sais ou en trouver, dis moi je pourrais peut etre voir.

Pour l'instant je me suis bloqu car j'ai rat mon perso, je voulais le jumeler mais j'ai oubli qu'il devait avoir 15 dans les stats de base, du coup il est tout nul  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Pas tent. Si tu sais ou en trouver, dis moi je pourrais peut etre voir.


Je peut te passer les miennes pour tester ok ? Ds que je les retrouve  :;):

----------


## Code62

Depuis le forum de support du jeu:



> The answer is no, you can't import neither save games nor characters from the original game to the enhanced Baldur's Gate.
> The reason is that too much have changed in the game.


(en franais: non. :p)

----------


## ManusDei

Le proxy au boulot bloque beaucoup de choses, il cote combien sur PC en enhanced ?
Est-ce qu'il y a un test quelque part, qui listerait les amliorations depuis la prcdente version (par exemple les marqueurs sur la map prsents dans le 2) ?

Edit : Enfin sauf si un fan a son aprs-midi devant lui et veut faire la liste ici, je prend hein  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Depuis le forum de support du jeu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The answer is no, you can't import neither save games nor characters from the original game to the enhanced Baldur's Gate.
> The reason is that too much have changed in the game.
> ...



 ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  c bien dommage, du coup, je vais r-installer les anciens sur mon XP. Par contre, j'hsite entre partir de 0 ou utiliser mes sauvegardes  ::koi::

----------


## d_token

> Le proxy au boulot bloque beaucoup de choses, il cote combien sur PC en enhanced ?
> Est-ce qu'il y a un test quelque part, qui listerait les amliorations depuis la prcdente version (par exemple les marqueurs sur la map prsents dans le 2) ?
> 
> Edit : Enfin sauf si un fan a son aprs-midi devant lui et veut faire la liste ici, je prend hein


il coute 19.99$

-marqueurs sur la cartes (parait que ca fait planter le soft, j'ai pas essay du coup ;p)
-action en cours sur le portrait (pas mal). en gros, tu castes, ou tu ordonnes de cast un spell tu as son icne sur le portrait en haut  droite
-meilleure rsolution
-meilleure vitesse
-tous les ajouts de BG2 et addon au niveau des classes & races (mais bon du fait que la limite d'xp a pas boug, c'est pas franchement la panace quand tu lis "a partir du lvl12, puis par tranche de 2 lvl" quand tu es limit au niveau 8... (le cap d'xp est 161.000 me semble, le niveau 8 est pris en ex au pif)
Enfin, tu peux jouer un moine quoi.
-de nouveaux perso 

...

J'oublie certainement des trucs mais c'est tout ce que j'ai not jusqu' prsent.

ha si. LE truc bien : remaniement du journal !!!! (qui ressemble un peu  celui du 2 mme si je me souviens plus trop)

----------


## Hizin

Oui, le journal est *enfin* lisible et utilisable.

Une interface remanie et unifie (je pense) tactile et souris. Perso, j'adhre pas (trop gros pour ce que a devrait tre  la souris).
Une interface d'inventaire revue pour apporter des informations en plus (les dgts, le calcul de la CA, du THAC0 aussi, ce genre de chose).

Je rappels que les maps d'origines de BG 1 ont t perdues, donc qu'elles n'ont pas pu tre repasse en HD. Les nouvelles maps ont directement t cre en HD par contre.

Le jeu possde un shop IG.

Jouer en anglais impose d'utiliser un clavier qwerty (ou de passer son clavier son azerty en qwerty), sinon certains raccourcis clavier ne sont plus utilisable (je pense notamment aux touches numriques au-dessus du clavier pour le choix de groupe).
Le raccourci pour dormir  disparu aussi (o je l'ai pas retrouv).

Je n'adhre pas du tout  la police d'criture, que je trouve difficilement lisible.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Une interface d'inventaire revue pour apporter des informations en plus (les dgts, le calcul de la CA, du THAC0 aussi, ce genre de chose).


a c'est intressant, mme trs intressant  ::ccool:: 




> Je rappels que les maps d'origines de BG 1 ont t perdues, donc qu'elles n'ont pas pu tre repasse en HD.


Impossible de faire du "reverse engineering" (ou un truc dans le genre) depuis les cd du jeu ?

----------


## ManusDei

> -marqueurs sur la cartes (parait que ca fait planter le soft, j'ai pas essay du coup ;p)


Dans le 2 certains endroits taient "marqus" sur la carte, pour les retrouver plus facilement. En passant dessus avec la souris on avait le nom du lieu (Auberge de bidule, Palais de Machin). 

C'est de a que tu parles, ou de marqueurs que le joueur rajoute sur la carte ?

J'ai pas fini le BG1 car j'arrtais pas de me perdre dans la ville de la porte de Baldur, et que je ne retrouvais (donc) pas les PNJ et les lieux.

----------


## d_token

> Dans le 2 certains endroits taient "marqus" sur la carte, pour les retrouver plus facilement. En passant dessus avec la souris on avait le nom du lieu (Auberge de bidule, Palais de Machin). 
> 
> C'est de a que tu parles, ou de marqueurs que le joueur rajoute sur la carte ?
> 
> J'ai pas fini le BG1 car j'arrtais pas de me perdre dans la ville de la porte de Baldur, et que je ne retrouvais (donc) pas les PNJ et les lieux.


En effet, je parlais des "punaises" que l'on accroche soi mme  la carte pour y noter quelque chose comme en effet la prsence d'un pnj.
La grace au journal, on s'y retrouve pas mal (quitte  google le nom du perso  ::aie::  pour le retrouver via un site d'aide)

Sinon, la classe d'armure au moins tait dj prsente dans BG1 me semble.



Sinon, quelqu'un sait comment accder  la console dans BGEE ? (dans le 1 fallait mettre cheat = 1 dans le .ini et CTRL+TAB, bien utile quand on a plus de sauvegardes de BG1 et que l'on veut jouer un profil particulier dans BG2 :p) car j'en aurai besoin pour rectifier une erreur stupide qui me gache un peu le jeu  ::D:

----------


## Hizin

Oui, il y avait la CA totale. Il n'y avait pas, par contre, la CA de base (gnralement 10), le bonus de dextrit (variant) et le bonus d'armure. Le tout permettant de faire le calcul, ce qui aide  la comprhension (je me souviens de mes longues heures o je croyais que plus la CA tait haute, mieux c'tait ...).

Pour les codes, ce n'tait pas dans la section "[GAME]" (ou quelque chose approchant) et mettre "DebugMode=1" (sans les guillemets, casse et espace inexistant important) ?

----------


## pcaboche

> car j'en aurai besoin pour rectifier une erreur stupide qui me gache un peu le jeu


Laisse-nous deviner...

T'as mis une ceinture sans l'identifier, c'tait une ceinture maudite et maintenant t'as chang de sexe, perdu certaines capacits et tu ne peux plus enlever la ceinture ? Ou alors t'as rencontr un mec qui t'as dit _"donne moi tout ton or, sans contrepartie"_ et t'as dit _"d'accord"_ ?  ::aie::

----------


## Christophe P.

Le jeu est-il en VF ?

----------


## Katyucha

Je crois que le mien est en VF
Je dis je crois parce qu'en fait, je ne fais plus la diffrence  ::aie::

----------


## Hizin

Je suis dans le mme cas  ::aie:: 

Le mien est en anglais. J'ai cru comprendre que certains l'avaient en franais, mais je n'ai pas cherch plus loin.

----------


## d_token

> Laisse-nous deviner...
> 
> T'as mis une ceinture sans l'identifier, c'tait une ceinture maudite et maintenant t'as chang de sexe, perdu certaines capacits et tu ne peux plus enlever la ceinture ? Ou alors t'as rencontr un mec qui t'as dit _"donne moi tout ton or, sans contrepartie"_ et t'as dit _"d'accord"_ ?


pire, j'ai fait un guerrier super intelligent, mais sans force  ::aie:: 

...

 ::cry::  du coup il me manque un point pour le jumeler en mage, et il est toutounaze en guerrier !

Sinon, le jeu est multilingues.

@Hizin : ouais un truc du genre, mais le fichier *.ini n'est pas prsent dans la version EE. donc si tu sais ou c'est maintenant, ca m'intresse ;D

----------


## Hizin

Alors, j'ai cherch, le principe est le mme, mais a a un peu chang.

Il y a bien un baldur.ini, qui se trouve dans "mes documents/Baldur's gate enhanced edition". Ca a l'air d'tre maintenant un fichier SQL.
Il faut rajouter dans le premier INSERT : " 'Program Options', 'Debug Mode', '1',"

----------


## d_token

> Alors, j'ai cherch, le principe est le mme, mais a a un peu chang.
> 
> Il y a bien un baldur.ini, qui se trouve dans "mes documents/Baldur's gate enhanced edition". Ca a l'air d'tre maintenant un fichier SQL.
> Il faut rajouter dans le premier INSERT : " 'Program Options', 'Debug Mode', '1',"


 ::roll::  parce que mettre les saves dans le rpertoire mes documents c'est super pro ?

 ::cry::  Je les avais cherches en plus ces saves !!!

Merci ! Y a encore un fichier ini, je cours voir si je peux l'diter et que ca fonctionne. Bon, dj je sais ou sont les saves...

Ok, je viens d'essayer, j'ai du pas mal google, mais pour ouvrir la barre, c'est ctrl + espace (au lieu de tab + crtl).

Ca marche. J'ai pas compris pourquoi le livre est pasidentifiable par le premier PNJ trouv mais je perd svre !

ENCORE MERCI  ::ccool::

----------


## lunatix

> parce que mettre les saves dans le rpertoire mes documents c'est super pro ?


c'est pas etonnant dans le sens ou cette version est multiplateforme  ::mrgreen::  et que sous unixoides (ios, macos, voir android), les sauvegardes de ce type vont dans le /home/ (ou equivalent) dans un repertoire masqu. 
Ils ont repris le mme procd sous windows

----------


## d_token

> c'est pas etonnant dans le sens ou cette version est multiplateforme  et que sous unixoides (ios, macos, voir android), les sauvegardes de ce type vont dans le /home/ (ou equivalent) dans un repertoire masqu. 
> Ils ont repris le mme procd sous windows


 ::oops::  Merci je ne suis pas un expert unixoides, je ne savais pas que c'tait comme ca. C'est vrai que je doit avoir une vision trop oriente mono-utilisateur.

Je retire ma plainte M. le Juge !

----------


## Katyucha

> Merci je ne suis pas un expert unixoides, je ne savais pas que c'tait comme ca. C'est vrai que je doit avoir une vision trop oriente mono-utilisateur.
> 
> Je retire ma plainte M. le Juge !


*range sa hache spciale windowsiens* *sifflote*

----------


## Fluck

Un nouveau baldur's gate ?! je prends le nain direct

----------


## Deaf

J'avoue, j'ai fini par craquer...

Pour info, il y a de nouveaux kit de classes. J'ai remarqu par exemple:
 - le protecteur nain (guerrier)
 - le matre des ombres (voleur)
 - un paladin mauvais (je me souviens plus le nom)
 - deux kits pour le moine (j'aime pas les moines, donc j'ai pas creus)
 - le disciple du dragon (sorcier)

Du coup, aprs un petit tour " blanc" pour voir les changements, j'hsite beaucoup sur le choix du personnage avec lequel je vais perdre pas mal d'heures prochainement.

D'o l'ide de faire un petit sondage ici:
 > Quels sont vos types de personnages prfrs pour BG (la saga)?

Pour ma part, la classe n'est pas toujours le plus important, je prfre trouver une ide de perso avec un caractre bien dfini et m'y tenir pour tout : choix de la classe, des carac et des talents, choix des compagnons, rponses aux dialogues, choix des qutes que j'accomplis et celles que je laisse de ct.

Question subsidiaire: Vous savez pour quand BG2-EE est prvu?

----------


## Hizin

De mon cot, je joue toujours des magiciens, ou assimil. Je n'ai jamais test les Sorciers, mais un petit faible pour les entropistes et le bordel ambiant que a peut ramener  ::D: 
Je ne supporte pas qu'un jeu joue pour moi, chose que je retrouve chez les guerriers & assimils (un clic pour frapper, et juste  surveiller la vie ensuite).

Pour BG2... de ce que j'ai trouv, il y a un conflit entre Apple et BeamDog, BG-EE ayant t retir rcemment de l'App Store d'Apple pour des raisons de rupture de clause.
Le dveloppement de BG2-EE est donc dlay le temps que a se rsolve.

Source : http://www.gametrailers.com/side-mis...-bg2ee-on-hold

----------


## Anomaly

BG:EE est galement retir de la vente pour PC et Mac sur Beamdog, pas uniquement sur iOS. Le conflit n'est pas avec Apple, mais trs probablement Atari.

Actuellement BG:EE peut toujours tre achet sur la plate-forme Steam.

----------


## Hizin

A ce point o

Ok, lu trop vite la news (le titre ne m'a pas aid), j'aurai d aller voir le site officiel.

----------


## Deaf

Et moi qui l'ai achet en grande partie pour pouvoir tout refaire du dbut  la fin...  ::cry::

----------


## Deaf

Si j'ai bien tout compris, finalement, les problmes de droits ont t rgls et le dev de BG2EE a repris.

La sortie serait prvue en novembre!
Mme en comptant le retard, a reste trs proche!!!  ::ccool::

----------


## Hizin

News pour remonter tout a : http://baldursgateii.com/

BG2 : Enhanced Edition sortira dans peu de temps (le 15 novembre 2013) et est disponible en pr-commande. Comporte le jeu de base et son extension, Throne of Bhaal.

Nouveauts : une nouvelle partie oriente tactique; des mods inclus d'office (widescreen, par exemple); 4 nouveaux personnages; multi facilit.

Tout pleins de screens ici : http://baldursgateii.com/media.html
L'interface  manifestement t revue : http://baldursgateii.com/images/screens/screen32.jpg
http://baldursgateii.com/images/screens/screen66.jpg
On dirait que CHARNAME peut enfin mourir sans Game Over : http://baldursgateii.com/images/screens/screen11.jpg
Les nouveaux environnements m'ont l'air de rester dans le ton.

Autant BG:EE, je n'y ai pas encore touch... autant celui-l... je n'ai pas encore fini BG 2 cette anne  ::D:

----------


## Code62

> On dirait que CHARNAME peut enfin mourir sans Game Over : http://baldursgateii.com/images/screens/screen11.jpg


Oooh c'est bon a !

Je m'tais lanc dans BG:EE le jour de sortie, aprs 1 grosse heure de jeu mon perso principal est mort, j'avais pas fait de sauvegarde (oui, je sais), j'y ai plus jamais rejou depuis  ::aie:: 


Merci pour les news, Hizin  ::):

----------


## Hizin

Ah a... c'est un reproche rcurrent  la srie des BG. Chaque personnage peur mourir et tre ressuscit, mais as CHARNAME.
Bon, sans trop spoiler BG2, a se justifie quand mme pendant un bon moment de l'histoire lorsque l'on sait comment la Rsurrection fonctionne
Pour BG1 par contre...

Par contre, en regardant de plus prs le screen, j'ai l'impression de m'tre laiss abus par le niveau de gris du portait de CHARNAME. De plus, 6 personnages sont bien actif...

Mais, aprs une heure de jeu, tu dois quand mme avoir au moins une autosave fonctionnelle  20 minutes maximum, quand mme, non ? oO

----------


## lunatix

y'a un autosave a chaque changement de map ...

----------


## Code62

yep, j'avais certainement une auto-save juste aprs la cutscene avec Sarevok, ensuite j'ai fait pratiquement toute la seconde map, avant de me faire btement tuer par un stupide loup (je jouais barde, j'avais 4hp, et il a fait un critique...) :/

(videmment si j'avais relement accroch au jeu j'aurais repris malgr a, mais je n'ai pas accroch, en 98 j'avais ador ce jeu, 15 ans plus tard il ne m'a clairement plus fait le mme effet :/)

---
Effectivement si on regarde attentivement le screenshot, le perso principal a l'air bien vivant ^^
Mais bon, dans BG2, en dmarrant niveau 12 (c'est bien a ?) on meurt nettement moins rapidement

----------


## Deaf

Je ne peux pas regarder les screenshots de mon boulot, mais si c'est comme ce qu'il ont fait sur BGEE, a devrait tre sympa.
J'ai tlcharg la dernire mise  jour ce WE, et la diffrence est flagrante (barre du bas (actions & dialogue) transaparente, nouvelle police plus nette, etc). C'est vraiment ce que j'attendais de BGEE : BG avec un plus grand confort de jeu.

Et non, BG2, on commence au niveau 7 sans extension avec la plupart des classes (de mmoire, les roublards doivent avoir un niveau de plus).
Avec l'extension de BG, on doit pouvoir commencer au niveau 9 je crois.

Malgr cela, on a quand mme l'impression d'tre une grosse m**de en commenant: il est trs facile de mourir contre la premire petite crature aile rencontre, surtout quand on se sent en confiance avec le combat contre Sarevok...

----------


## Nhaps

A chaque lvl up.

sauvegarde.
Up du personnage.
et rechargement de la partie tant que j'avais pas le lanc de d parfait pour les pv ^^

et vous ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hizin

Je ne vais pas jusque l  ::aie:: 

De mon cot, par contre, c'est repos  gogo. Un combat fini => repos, sauvegarde, repos (me demandez pas pourquoi, c'est mcanique).

Puis... pour mon CHARNAME mage, gnralement, un coup de ShadowKeeper aprs la cration pour lui passer son intelligence  25.
Un coup de ShadowKeeper, aussi, pour changer les points de Minsc, pour lui mettre une aptitude pour les armes  deux mains au lieu de combat  deux armes (plus logique selon moi au vu de ses paroles).

----------


## Code62

> De mon cot, par contre, c'est repos  gogo. Un combat fini => repos, sauvegarde, repos (me demandez pas pourquoi, c'est mcanique).


du coup quand t'arrives  la porte de baldur, Sarevok est mort de vieillesse  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hizin

Ouais, totalement x)
J'ai dj expriment des bugs de repos. Ca fait bizarre de lire "Vous vous tes repos pendant 298 jours et 8 heures".

----------


## lunatix

> A chaque lvl up.
> 
> sauvegarde.
> Up du personnage.
> et rechargement de la partie tant que j'avais pas le lanc de d parfait pour les pv ^^
> 
> et vous ?


chaque mob tu : save
chaque piege pass : save

quick save : S  : j'ai us la touche je crois  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

Ouais et quand tu fais un fail et que tu appuies sur S..


NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## illight

Bonjour  ::mrgreen:: 

Dsol du gros up, mais je fais appel aux fan de BG.

En pianotant sur mon IPAD ce WE, et cherchant des applications/jeux intressants, j'ai tap, pour rire, Baldur's gate me disant de toute faon qu'il ne pouvait pas exister sur tablette. Et l, quelle ne fut pas ma surprise de le voir  :8O: 

Par contre, il y en a 2 dans l'App Store : il y a "Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition" et "Baldur's Gate II: EE". en cherchant, je ne trouve pas rponse  mes questions :
- faut-il d'abord jouer au premier avant de faire le second ? est-ce que le second est bien la suite du premier ?
Car tant donn qu'ils ont le mme nom (Enhanced Edition), je ne sais pas trop qu'en penser.

Enfin, est-ce que l'un de vous l'a essay sur une tablette ? Et si oui, quelles sont vos impressions ?

En vous remerciant pour vos rponses  ::aie::

----------


## Hizin

Shadow of Amn (Baldur's Gate 2) est la suite directe de Baldur's Gate 1.
Il reprend aprs les vnements du premier en faisant une transition un peu bourrine.

Tu peux commencer par le 2 sans avoir jou au 1. Il y aura certains tenants que tu ne saisiras pas forcment, certains personnages que tu ne reconnatra pas, ce genre de chose... mais en soit, ce n'est pas trop grave.

BG 1 est limit aux niveaux 7-9 (de mmoire) en commenant au niveau 1.
BG 2 est limit aux niveaux 19-22 (toujours de mmoire) en commenant aux niveaux 7-9.

Le "Enhanced Edition" est juste pour indiquer "version refaite par Beamdog". Ce sont les jeux d'origines avec un peu de contenu rajout et des changements internes principalement (pour les mods), ainsi qu'au niveau de l'interface utilisateur.

Je n'ai pas essay sur tablette par contre, donc je passe.

----------


## illight

> Shadow of Amn (Baldur's Gate 2) est la suite directe de Baldur's Gate 1.
> Il reprend aprs les vnements du premier en faisant une transition un peu bourrine.
> 
> Tu peux commencer par le 2 sans avoir jou au 1. Il y aura certains tenants que tu ne saisiras pas forcment, certains personnages que tu ne reconnatra pas, ce genre de chose... mais en soit, ce n'est pas trop grave.
> 
> BG 1 est limit aux niveaux 7-9 (de mmoire) en commenant au niveau 1.
> BG 2 est limit aux niveaux 19-22 (toujours de mmoire) en commenant aux niveaux 7-9.


Oui je sais j'ai fini le 1 quand j'ai eu mon Ee pc portable o le jeu passait. Par contre, le 2, je suis toujours dessus, mais je ne sais plus o j'en suis a fait longtemps que j'ai plus jou.

Du coup, vu qu'en ce moment je suis plus sur ma tablette, je me disais que sur tablette, j'y jouerai un peu plus  ::aie:: 




> Le "Enhanced Edition" est juste pour indiquer "version refaite par Beamdog". Ce sont les jeux d'origines avec un peu de contenu rajout et des changements internes principalement (pour les mods), ainsi qu'au niveau de l'interface utilisateur.


Ah ok, donc il vaut mieux que je commence par le 1. De toute faon, je crois que le 1 est en franais, est le 2 est pour le moment en anglais, et n'est pas sorti en franais.

Je te remercie pour ces informations.


En fait, je suis trop tent de le prendre sur tablette, et je pense que je vais pas tarder  le prendre. Je vous ferai un petit retour de l'effet tablette du jeu  ::D:

----------


## Hizin

Oui, le 2 n'est pas en franais, et ne le sera sans doute jamais malgr les fanmade, les promesses et autres...
Dsol.

----------


## Anomaly

On peut trouver des traductions partielles en franais pour BG2:EE. L'installer sur Windows, Mac et Linux est un jeu d'enfant. Sur Android, c'est un peu plus acrobatique, mais possible. Sur iOS, impossible depuis la toute dernire version de l'OS dont les nouvelles restrictions empchent de dposer le patch de langue sans jailbreak.

Ceci dit autant commencer par BG1:EE. Non seulement traduit, mais c'est quand mme logique, il serait dommage de commencer par le 2 en spoilant ainsi certains lments du personnage principal qu'on dcouvre au cours du 1.

Quant au niveau atteint dans BG2, il est bien plus lev que 19-22, car l'extension TOB est incluse et permet de monter bien plus haut. BG2+TOB permet d'avoir 6,5 millions d'XP pour chaque personnage dans une quipe de six  la fin du jeu, en se rfrant aux tables ici par exemple, a donne entre 25 et 35 en gros.

----------


## shadowmoon

A l'poque, ayant achet le coffret PC avec l'intgrale BG I et II + extension, et si vous tes intresss, je pourrai vous communiquer les chiffres exacts pour les niveaux.

ET je conseille de commencer par le 1, car  lpoque, il tait possible de commencer le 2 avec ses personnages du 1, en important les sauvegardes.

----------


## Deaf

Il est toujours possible de les importer avec les versions "EE".
Par contre je ne crois pas qu'ils aient assur la compatibilit entre les anciennes versions et les "EE".

A noter que Beamdog s'apprte  sortir un pisode intermdiaire pour faire la transition entre BGEE & BG2EE.

Quand j'ai vu a, j'ai dcid de refaire BGEE tranquillement en attendant qu'ils le sortent  :;):

----------


## illight

Premires impressions de BG sur tablette : ben a fait bizarre, et du coup (en tout cas pour ma part), je suis plus lent, et j'ai plus de mal  appuyer sur pause (pas encore l'habitude surement).

Par contre, je trouve que tu es plus immerg dans le jeu qu'avec un ordi classique, et c'est assez agrable  ::D: 

Par contre, j'ai trouv des trucs tranges : par exemple, l je suis arriv  Brgost, et j'aurai du voir un nouveau perso si j'ai bien lu en diagonale ce que j'ai vu, mais je ne l'ai pas crois  ::weird::  donc c'est bizarre  ::mrgreen:: 
A priori, il y a 3 nouveaux persos par rapport  la version de dpart, et Neera je ne l'ai pas vu.

Enfin bref, en tout cas les premires impressions sont assez tranges. Je vous dirais a aprs plus d'heures devant BG (ou quand je l'aurai fini  ::mrgreen:: ).

----------


## Anomaly

> Par contre, j'ai trouv des trucs tranges : par exemple, l je suis arriv  Brgost, et j'aurai du voir un nouveau perso si j'ai bien lu en diagonale ce que j'ai vu, mais je ne l'ai pas crois  donc c'est bizarre 
> A priori, il y a 3 nouveaux persos par rapport  la version de dpart, et Neera je ne l'ai pas vu.


Neera est prsente de base sur le jeu ordinateur, mais sur tablette, Neera est un DLC  acheter ; cela s'explique par le fait que la version tablette ne cote que 9  l o la version ordinateur (qui est complte) cote 20 .

----------


## illight

Ah ok, merci pour l'info  ::D:

----------

